# Best way to prevent litters



## Sphynxlovers (Aug 31, 2021)

I have started breeding sphynx cats and I was wondering what is the best method to prevent unwanted litters. I found stud diapers online and I want to try those I just don't want to have to seperate my cats in different rooms because they are a part of my family and I feel bad any suggestions?


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

The only sure way to prevent mating is either spay and neuter or keeping the cats entirely separate at all times. The will find ways to get around those diaper things every time.

I suggest you rotate the cats, so that the male is with you for a while and then the female, but not together.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

This seems like basic Breeding 101 information. Are your cats registered and do they have papers?


----------



## StanAndAlf (May 16, 2021)

Not to be Devil's advocate, so to speak... but I would let them have one litter max and then get them both fixed. That way you get to have some kittens from your babies, but accidental litters won't be an issue. There are literally thousands of unwanted cats in the world desperate for a new home, there's no need to further overpopulate


----------

